# Willard Bay Condition



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what is going on or the recent status to repair the leak on Willard? :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I could stop tomorrow and ask...  

Where do I look ? What am I look'in for?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I could stop tomorrow and ask...
> ...


Trying to me in trouble...eh ?? Ha ha....I'll find out what the heck is going on....

Expect a full report shortly after this time tomorrow.....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 thanks for checking things out.
The last I heard, the water will be filled just 4' higher than last years high water mark.
The work wasn't goinging to be complete till late 2009.
I hope that you find better news than that.
The 4' of extra water will help in launching boats, but it would be nice to have Willard full again.
I also have heard rumors that the Wiper will continue to be put into Willard this year, but this is only a rumor.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I questioned this with the Bureau and this is the response I got:

Dear Mr. Zundel,
Thank you for your interest in the work at
Willard Bay. Since the
temporary berm was built last spring and the
water level restricted, the
Bureau of Reclamation has been working feverishly
collecting information
and designing a fix so that the reservoir can be
filled again. If all
goes as planned we will begin repairing the
damaged section of the dike
this spring and continue through the summer and
fall with construction
of an underground cutoff wall that extends below
the dam and prevents
seepage from moving under the dam. This will be
done for the entire
length of the southeast side. The reservoir will
then be allowed to fill
with the runoff from the 2008-2009 winter and
spring.
We hope you will bear with us while we make
the dam safe for years
to come. We recognize the reservoir as a valuable
fishery and recreation
destination, as well as a major source of water
for the Northern Wasatch
Front. How much the water level actually comes up
will of course depend
on the kind of winter and runoff we experience a
year from now.

Again, thank you for your interest, and Happy
Angling!

Mike Talbot, P.E.
Chief, Engineering Equipment Group
Bureau of Reclamation, Provo Area Office
302 East 1860 South
Provo, Utah 84606
801-379-1286 Office
801-379-1159 FAX
801-228-8169 Cell
email: [email protected]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mr. Zundel ?? :shock: :shock:

Why not _Mr. Bears Butt_ ?? _(O)_


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well for one thing; "MR" and "Bears Butt" don't go together. There is some stupid rule in the English language about that. Besides, I didn't know if he was a forum regular or not, so I disquised my name.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Well for one thing; "MR" and "Bears Butt" don't go together. There is some stupid rule in the English language about that. Besides, I didn't know if he was a forum regular or not, so I disquised my name.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: ....Clever.....Bears Butt !!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

So it may be another good year for float tubers and pontoons?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*MY REPORT * of Willard Bay..... 

Nothing......................

No boats, no birds, no water, no people, nobody drilling holes on the dike, NOTHING !!!!

Maybe I was look'in in the wrong place, somebody was drilling about 1000 yds north of the dike....but not a lot of activity........sorry...


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for trying .45, I'm really interested in whats going on out there as well.
I used to catch BIG cats and some good crappie too a few years ago.

Sure hope that it gets well soon.


----------

